# Ich bin ein Star holt mich hier raus 2014



## Claudia (6 Jan. 2014)

am 17.01.2014 beginnt auf RTL das Dschungelcamp hier die Promicamper 

Jochen Bendel
Larissa Marolt
Winfried Glatzeder
Marco Angelini
Michael Wendler
Corinna Drews
Mola Adebisi
Tanja Schumann
Gabby Rinne
Melanie Müller
Julian Stoeckel

die Liste ist von Bild.de


----------



## Sachse (6 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Ich bin ein Star hohlt mich hier raus 2014*

vielen Dank für die Info's, gibbet wenigtens 2 hübsche Mädels im Bikini zu bestaunen 

nun ratet welche


----------



## redbeard (6 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Ich bin ein Star hohlt mich hier raus 2014*

Na dann weiß ich ja wenigstens, daß ich diesmal nicht zu kucken brauche - LAAAAAAAAANGWEILIG... snoopy1


----------



## sachsen paule (6 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Ich bin ein Star hohlt mich hier raus 2014*

jochen wirds wohl reisen, obwohl ich von dem seit nachtfalke nichts mehr gesehen hatte


----------



## UTux (6 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Ich bin ein Star hohlt mich hier raus 2014*



Claudia schrieb:


> die Liste ist von Bild.de


Au weia... Dann steht das Dschungelcamp wieder wochenlang bei denen auf der Titelseite. :zzzzzz:



sachsen paule schrieb:


> jochen wirds wohl reisen, obwohl ich von dem seit nachtfalke nichts mehr gesehen hatte


Aus dem Grund macht er (und alle anderen) ja da mit.


----------



## mark lutz (6 Jan. 2014)

und wer kommt da als promicamper:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Max100 (6 Jan. 2014)

Die Teilnehmer werden immer un-prominenter


----------



## comatron (7 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Ich bin ein Star hohlt mich hier raus 2014*



Sachse schrieb:


> gibbet wenigtens 2 hübsche Mädels im Bikini zu bestaunen
> 
> nun ratet welche



Tanja Schumann und Jochen Bendel.


----------



## stuftuf (12 Jan. 2014)

interessant an der Liste ist doch eher, dass man mal wieder sieht wer kurz vor der Insolvenz steht oder seine versoffene Karriere wieder anschieben will


----------



## phr0ke (15 Jan. 2014)

Das war wohl Michael wendlers größter fehler .. der wird einfach jede Challenge machen dürfen haha


----------



## martini99 (17 Jan. 2014)

Larissa qualifiziert sich auch für diverse Prüfungen.


----------



## Dodgeman (18 Jan. 2014)

Melanie ist absolut ne Hammerfrau:thumbup:


----------



## gsgsgs60 (18 Jan. 2014)

Ganz grosser Schwachsinn!


----------



## Runkel (23 Jan. 2014)

So alt wie Melanie aussieht wird die nie.
Ansonsten Trash-TV wie auf den meisten anderen Sendern. Viel zu schade um die Zeit.


----------

